# Heart Rate Monitors



## mliddy (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok, it is getting close to new years resolution time again, so I have the following question.

Has anybody out there used a heart rate monitor to increase their fitness?

If so, how did you go and would you recommend one of these devices to anyone else?


----------



## Spud (Dec 18, 2003)

They work great for cardio. Polar brand seems to be the standard. They often will work with much of the cardio equipment in gyms too. Ive used their basic pacer model for about 10 years and like it. The bells and whistles on the other models arent worth it IMHO.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 30, 2003)

My wife swears by it.  She started training for her first sprint triathalon (1/2 mile swim, 3 mile run, 12.5 mile bike) about three years ago.  The training she went through was based almost entirely on the use of heart rate monitors.  Since that first triathalon she has built up to several half marathons, a full marathon, an olympic tri (1 mile swim, 24 mile bike, 6 mile run), and a one day STP bike ride (seattle to portland, 200 miles).  So yes, I would say she has improved her fitness.    And yes, you can probably tell I am probably tell I am proud of her (and worried, I think marathoners are insane.)

The heart rate monitors help guide your exertion when you are doing endurance events, and you can watch if you are peaking too hard or too soon.  The heart rate monitors in training are used to push your exertion level to a certain level, then you dial back.  It is truly personalized training rather than trying to set how fast or some other measure.

I've been very impressed with how her group uses heart rate monitors.

Lamont


----------



## mliddy (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. 

I am pretty interested in getting one now, however I figure I will start running again first, and If I stick to it for a while I will reward myself with one.


----------

